# Insects



## .teardrop (Aug 10, 2009)

I just use a compact digital camera 
I'm quite surprised the thing can take pics from a couple of cm distance of the subject


----------



## tomhooper (Aug 10, 2009)

Those little P&S can get pretty decent close-ups.  You may have tried to get a little too close or possibly too much crop as these images seem a little soft to me.  Keep shooting.


----------

